

A mathematically proven way to achieve happiness - carterac
http://www.astatespacetraveler.com/a-mathematically-proven-way-to-achieve-happiness/

======
GFischer
Thought provoking, but to those of us with less mathematical knowledge (I had
never heard about simulated annealing and definitely didn't know it was the
path to happiness !! :P ) it sounds like you smoked something :P

Advice I liked: \- "Leave the comfort of your local minimum" \- "consider
every possible idea, belief, and value no matter how crazy or wrong they seem
at first" (ok, I admit I sometimes dismiss stuff that's TOO crazy - after all
I don't have infinte time!! (yet :P ) \- Trying to remove biases and beliefs
(and man.. is that hard)

~~~
carterac
Thanks GFischer.

Ya, I'm glad I ran my first draft by people first because they had no idea
what I was talking with simulated annealing. I hope this final version does an
OK job of explaining it.

